# Idiots trying to profit off reservations...



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871498632507281410
Seems people are still trying to cash in on their reservations. If this pisses you off feel free to to hit the prohibited button on Craigslist.

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/6161744313.html


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

From craigslist:
_*Other buyers who do not own a Tesla might not get that $7,500, it is a gamble for them. Yet, they sell their reservations for about $5,000 on here.

I won't sell mine for more than $7,500. But if any low ballers offering me about $3,000 or so, I would just ignore email.

We would go to Tesla once the model 3 is ready, I would configure it the way you want, I would put your name on the registration (that means you would be the owner) once you get the car delivered, you would pay me.

Start your bid, people. Just email in your bid and we can work it out, less than 3 grand bid? Don't bother!








*_


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

el crucero said:


> From craigslist:
> _*Other buyers who do not own a Tesla might not get that $7,500, it is a gamble for them. Yet, they sell their reservations for about $5,000 on here.
> 
> I won't sell mine for more than $7,500. But if any low ballers offering me about $3,000 or so, I would just ignore email.
> ...


Yeah, this post has many layers of entertainment. I'm half tempted to write to him to see if I can get his name and send it to tesla. Love to see him loose his reservation.


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

and further, how does he expect things to go down? He'll take 40 grand from you, buy the car, and sign over the title? I'm sure deals like that are going down, but craigslist? Really?


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

"We would go to Tesla once the model 3 is ready, I would configure it the way you want, I would put your name on the registration (that means you would be the owner) once you get the car delivered, you would pay me."

Do you think a Tesla employee wouldn't get a clue what was going on and shut the whole thing down?​


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

WaitingForTesla said:


> I'm half tempted to write to him to see if I can get his name and send it to tesla.


I would email him and offer him $500 for his $1000 deposit!


----------

